# Reliable webshops



## Lennart99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi guys

I live in Europe and I would like to buy stuff cheaper from Thailand.
I have friend who lives in Thailand, and he will bring me the stuff when he visits me.

So I order from home and make sure to use his address. 
But I dont speak Thai, so I need reliable, english site to order from.

Can you recommend some reliable webshops for stuff such as clothes, electronics, toys and other stuff?

Br, Lennart


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

I don't know of any reliable online retailers here with English sites.

Would your items be subject to import tax when your friend brings it in?

I've read that ag Amazon will not deliver to Thailand - but also that people _have_ received parcels from Amazon. The post service has a reputation.

Our experiences of the postal system do not fill me with confidence. We have stopped sending parcels to my partner's mother 200km north of us due to continued theft/disappearance. She is out of range for Thai Post EMS service - like courier where parcel is tracked and signed for. When we lived there a year I could post postcards that would arrive at overseas destinations, but not sealed envelopes, again they would simply disappear. 

Last month we sent a greetings card to a former neighbour in Phuket, posted 5 Nov for his birthday 11 Nov. Addressed correctly in Thai and English, and he has lived at that address since 2005. He called last weekend to say thanks for the card - it took six weeks! It was a card in an unsealed envelope - this was my new tactic to avoid theft, ie make it obvious nothing of value/cash inside.

The risks of using a credit card online here and goods not arriving - possibly never even sent, or 'lost in the post' would put me off, unless you are able to use a reputable courier service (and pay their fees) eg DHL who track your item every step of the way. 

Has anyone else found a good online seller?


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

There is one IT English site based in Thailand that looks good called Invade IT, Google it. The owners are from your part of the world but live in Hua Hin; I have never bought anything from the site before though. Clothing toys etc. Can be ordered from Big C (depending on where your friend lives) and Central Department Store. Their sites are in Thai and English. 

I am not sure if electronics are cheaper in Thailand. If your country is in the EU, use Amazon or Ebay. If sellers are EU-based, your purchase gets two years' guarantee under the EU Directive. 

If you know someone in the UK, ask that person to buy them from UK-based business on their UK credit card. You do get more than two years' protection and more than the Amazon allowed return policy. I know, I have been through returning an item to Amazon outside their return window. They did not argue at all. 

Do check your country's policy on EU import tax first though; although there should be none to pay if you are in the EU, I have been told that in some Scandinavian countries, you do pay some.


----------



## Lennart99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi

Thank you very much for your comments/suggestions.
I will try to order something cheap the first couple of times.

Have a nice day =)


----------

